
The Good Times for Airlines Are Over - notlukesky
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-03-17/the-good-times-for-airlines-are-over
======
notlukesky
The best quote from the article:

When humanity comes to the end, as the asteroid hurtles toward the earth,
someone will be like “we can put the asteroid on the blockchain with a smart
contract, thanks to the power of immutable code.” “The last man left alive
would do well to quote the Iliad and die,” says Chesterton, but that sounds
pretty aspirational these days; odds are that the last man left alive will be
talking about storing hashed data on the blockchain.

------
bryanrasmussen
"No one is making air travel decisions today based on legroom or free snacks."

I'd like to see numbers on that, if you're traveling now (and buying the
ticket) then I guess it is because you have to travel. How does having to
travel in the time of coronavirus affect your buying decision? I might think,
hey let's pay for the best flight possible.

~~~
fatnoah
>"No one is making air travel decisions today based on legroom or free
snacks."

This is exactly how I make my travel decisions, but I acknowledge that I'm
probably in a very small minority.

